# Gunky Brown Stuff!



## Jo Maccy (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, 
I'm new to the site and have seen quite a lot of messages about this subject.  Had a BFP on 10/12  (me & DH are sooooo happy).  I am still getting brown spotting and crampy pains but have got more paranoid since the positive result!  Had really sore boobs as well until just yesterday and overnight they seem to have eased off loads. Moaned about them like mad but on reflection it was quite reassuring.  Do you think this sounds normal?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

All typical pregnancy stuff! Gunky stuff sounds like an implantation bleed which is good and boob tenderness can come and go throughout pregnancy.

Ruth


----------

